# AC Timeline



## Megamannt125 (Dec 9, 2008)

After alot of thinking I have come to the conclusion that the Animal Crossing games actually follow a timeline.
Animal Forest: The first of course
Animal Crossing: This one takes place after AF and the Shrine has been replaced by a well
Animal Crossing City Folk: The cliffs have gotten smaller do to erosion and the Train Station was replaced by the Town Gate and the Wishing Well was replaced by the Town Hall.
Animal Crossing Wild World: The Cliffs have completely eroded away and they destroyed the Bus Station to use a much cheaper, Cab. Harriet moves her shop out of the city as she states when your first meet her in Wild World also.

There might not be any timeline or anything because AC has no story and this makes no sense, but I thought of this when I learned Harriet works in the City in City Folk. It would also explain the cliffs getting smaller then turning into a flat world. And this explains the 4 houses seperating from each other then being knocked down and turned into one big house.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting way of thinking mega.....o.o


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2008)

You look too much into things xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

very depth-ical (is that a word?!? ) you get the idea ^__^


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually you list is missing a lot B-)

(2 Japanese games)


----------



## bloodbend3r (Dec 9, 2008)

wow.  i never thought of this.  pretty clever


----------



## D.T. (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually find myself thinking about this a lot. I just ignore Animal Forest.

Seems to me that Animal Crossing GCN should come last and Wild World should come first. Wild World doesn't have the lighthouse or fountain. In City Folk, the lighthouse and fountain are built...and in ACGCN, the lighthouse and fountain are there (wishing well is the fountain), there's a train, and the police station. The police station seems much more modern than the old-fashioned clothes the guards use at the gate.

But then we can also use the episodes...the episodes mention that Nook worked in the city for a time, but in all three games he's in the town. The city doesn't exist except in City Folk, which might imply that City Folk came first, then Nook went to the city for a little while, then moved back, which brings us to WW, then ACGCN. 

But that's probably wrong considering villagers talk about Nook like he's already had a wild past and mention that the person to ask about Nook is Sable, who was the one that told us that he went to the city in WW, and Sable will probably say the same thing, so Nook probably already went to the city and came back before City Folk...

We can also look at Kapp'n. On one of the bus rides Kapp'n mentions that he used to have his own boat, then he tried driving a cab, now he drives a bus. That pretty much states that the order goes ACGCN, WW, and ACCF. 

All of these things conflict and that leads me to believe that there is no official order at all. It's still fun to speculate, though.


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 10, 2008)

Animal Forest e+ included yet more new features such the ability to take pictures of village life, visit the island with-out a GameBoy, download mini-games to your GameBoy, along with many new items, conversation topics, and new character designs.

Apperently there are more Animal Forests o.o


----------



## Micah (Dec 10, 2008)

Does it matter?


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Does it matter?


Stormcommander:

Actually you list is missing a lot B-)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You look too much into things xD


And you don't?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When have I ever looked too much into something on this forum


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The time I said  "I double posted sorry" and you said 

(real quote by the way)
"EDIT: And it's strange that the time between those other 2 posts is so far apart, if it came out 2 times the time would be 1 minute apart at the most >_>  

^ that's looking to much into something


]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7078150/1/[/url]


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, I just looked at the times because you was trying to make yourself look better when infact you were just lying, and I hate liars. You just bumped up your thread 3 times and said "oh sorry it came out twice" when it actual fact you just posted again the next day >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have enough free time on your hands that you really needed to find that out? Thats pretty sad indeed.  :'(


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, what's sad is you. Why am I sad for taking 5 seconds to look at the times in which you posted instead of coming up with some lame excuse to try and stop people disliking me? xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have a stopwatch with you? Was it really 5 secs?  :gyroidconfused: 

Still, you could have just let the topic die, but no. You have to take a "5 sec" look and start it all up again, and that is indeed sad.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't going to be dead anyway ;S

And yes it does take 5 seconds to look above the persons post to see when they posted, try it for yourself ;D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@t wasn't going to be dead anyway ;S

Yes it would have. Everyone would have went back to posting there FCs, but you had you bring up the arguement AGAIN! You can never "let sleeping dogs lie."


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can you by the looks of things.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That maybe so, but you do aswell.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, as you've already said. Shut up already.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acroding to you I'm "stupid" and "stupid" people repeat themselves. 

jas0n you can't "let sleeping dogs lie."


@Shut up already.

Quit acting tuff your behind a computer screen.


----------



## Poke2Laser (Dec 10, 2008)

The second one,isnt Animal Crossing(if your referring to the GC one),im sure its Animal Crossing Population Growing,but who cares? they put the words POPULATION GROWING in small letters..soo.....


----------



## D.T. (Dec 10, 2008)

Why does every decent thread on this forum have to turn into a pointless argument...

And the title is just Animal Crossing, Population: Growing is a subtitle or a catchphrase or something. But people refer to it as ACGCN or ACPG, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 10, 2008)

It's just AC actually =)


----------



## D.T. (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, officially, but to note the difference between the games in conversation most people refer to it as ACGCN or ACPG.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> Yes, officially, but to note the difference between the games in conversation most people refer to it as ACGCN or ACPG.


But there wrong its just AC


----------



## D.T. (Dec 10, 2008)

lol. If people just called it AC it'd get confusing, people wouldn't know if you were referring to the series or the game...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> lol. If people just called it AC it'd get confusing, people wouldn't know if you were referring to the series or the game...


thats there problem XD


----------



## Poke2Laser (Dec 10, 2008)

nvm...


----------



## Zephent (Dec 11, 2008)

I can see your logic behind this, well done.

However, applying logic to Animal Crossing just doesnt work, theres too much that doesnt add up when comparing across-games


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Actually you list is missing a lot B-)
> 
> (2 Japanese games)


The two your thinking of are just different versions of the GC game.


----------



## Erica (Dec 12, 2008)

Didn't animal crossing WW come out before city folk?


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 16, 2008)

Well it did, but what Mega is doing it making up his own "Time line" of how he thinks the games should be in order. Sort of like the LoZ series, all the game released for it weren'tt in the correct time line order, so people made their own time line.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Now that's thinking outside the box.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

Wait, it cant have a timeline, why would the towns be completely different


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

WW came before CF


----------

